# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Strategjia kombëtare shqiptare mbi emigracionin

## White_Angel

Nisma e lavdërueshme që ndërmori Organizata ndërkombëtare për migracionin (IOM) lidhur me strategjinë kombëtare të migracionit në Shqipëri (Tiranë, 21-22 Shkurt 2005), nuk mund të shihet jashtë kontekstit shqiptar e ndërkombëtar. Në këtë konferencë u paraqit strategjia kombëtare për migracionin e u trajtuan një sërë problemesh madhore si: politika e regjimit të vizave dhe lëvizshmëria afatshkurtër për shtetasit shqiptarë, emigrimi për motive punësimi, regjistrimi i emigrantëve shqiptarë, dërgesat dhe investimet me to në dobi të Shqipërisë, mbrojtja e të drejtave të emigrantëve shqiptarë, kuadri ligjor i politikës migratore, konsolidimi i diasporës në dobi të Shqipërisë dhe kuadri institucional i politikës migratore

E para në llojin e vet, kjo nismë mori formë dhe u realizua në një periudhë domethënëse për emigracionin shqiptar. Nga një anë, migracioni po shndërrohet në një karakteristikë tipike e shoqërive të sotme moderne, të cilat, nën shtytjen e globalizimit po bëhen gjithnjë e më të lëvizshme. Nga ana tjetër, emigracioni shqiptar po mbush gati 15 vjet, kohë jo shumë dëftuese në vetvete, por që shndërrohet në një treguese emblematike të shoqërisë shqiptare po të ndërthuret me shifrat e larta të shqiptarëve jashtë atdheut; gjithsesi, kohë e mjaftueshme për tu ndërgjegjësuar lidhur me një dukuri që ka hyrë tashmë në fazën e vet të stabilizimit. 

Deri më sot, në Shqipëri, ka mbizotëruar një farë apatie ndaj temave kryesore që kanë të bëjnë me përfshirjen e qytetarëve shqiptarë me banim jashtë shtetit (ose ndryshe emigrantët) në një projekt kombëtar gjithëpërfshirës. Për shembull, nuk ka patur asnjë diskutim publik serioz që ta ngrejë e ta trajtojë problemin e votës së emigrantëve. A duhet të votojnë emigrantët? Nëse po, për çfarë arsyesh, e nëse jo, përsëri për çfarë arsyesh. Tjetër: emigrantët duhet të votojnë në zgjedhjet vendore apo në ato politike? Apo në të dyja? Ndokujt mund ti duken çështje të parëndësishme, që skanë nevojë për rrahje mendimesh, por unë besoj të kundërtën. Mjafton ta skërfisim pak temën dhe problemet dalin në sipërfaqe. Të marrim zgjedhjet vendore. Për një shqiptar tiranas me banim në Romë, zgjidhjet politike dhe administrative të Walter Veltronit kanë rëndësi, në mos për gjithë vitin, për njëmbëdhjetë muaj medoemos. Kanë rëndësi do të thotë se vendimet e Kryetarit të Bashkisë së Romës ndikojnë drejtpërdrejt jetën e përditshme të emigrantit shqiptar dhe të familjes së tij (taksat, autobusat, metropolitana, plehrat, banimi, etj.). Vendimet e homologut tiranas Edi Rama, kanë patjetër rëndësi për emigrantin shqiptar, por jo në atë masë si ato të kryebashkiakut italian, sepse në Tiranë, emigranti jeton, në rastin më të mirë, vetëm një muaj në vit. Për cilën bashki duhet të votojë emigranti nga Tirana? Natyrisht gjërat paraqitet më të ndërlikuara, sepse emigranti mund të kthehet përfundimisht në vendlindje dhe të gjejë para ballkonit, dikur me pamje panoramike, një pallat njëzet katësh, me pronar togerin me të cilin ai tallej dikur për injorancën e trashësinë tipike. Duhet të votojë si për Veltronin ashtu edhe për Ramën? Po taksat, kujt ia paguan? 
Do të kishte qenë e udhës që ky debat i hapur të zhvillohej fillimisht në sallonet ligjërimore të elitave shqiptare, për ta sensibilizuar e përfshirë tërësisht opinionin publik, dhe për ti dhënë mundësi më pas politikës që të dilte me përfundimet përkatëse. Siç ndodh shpesh në vendin tonë, rendi nuk u respektua, edhe për arsyen se diskutime për votën ka patur vetëm në radhët e mërgatave shqiptare, madje shpeshherë të panyjtuara bindshëm. Shumë prej diskutimeve, kryesisht në listat shqiptare në internet, lindën pikërisht pas votimit së fundi të emigrantëve irakenë kudo në botë, të cilët ngrinin gishtat e ngjyrosur lart prej ngazëllimit dhe pozonin krenarë para telekamerave. Në një farë mënyre, ato pampje tingëllonin si një lloj tallje për emigrantët shqiptarë, të cilët, mirë a keq, e kanë një shtet më të qëndrueshëm e jo në gjendje lufte, ndaj duhet të kishin votuar më parë se kolegët emigrantë nga Iraku.Votës së emigrantëve nuk i është rezervuar asnjëherë ndonjë tryezë e rrumbullakët ku mund të diskutohet paqësisht. Kjo temë përfundoi drejtpërdrejt në ringun e politikës shqiptare, brenda të cilit veprojnë të tjera rregulla gravitacionale, që ndryshojnë kryekëput nga ato, ta zëmë, të studiuesve të çështjeve sociale. Është fare e qartë se Shqipëria nuk ka asnjë strategji të qartë mbarëkombëtare lidhur me problemin e votës së emigrantëve, çka dëshmohet haptazi edhe nga qëndrimi konfuz dhe i pakoordinuar i forcave politike. Ndërsa, Presidenca e Republikës e mbështet të drejtën e votës për emigrantët (në mos në këto zgjedhje, në të ardhshmet, emigrantët duhet të votojnë, tha Moisiu), qeveria vazhdon të notojë në mjegull, duke ua mohuar në praktikë këtë të drejtë qytetarëve shqiptarë jashtë shtetit. Forcat opozitare, me në krye PD-në, janë pro votimit të emigrantëve, ashtu si edhe forca politike që deri dje bënin pjesë në partinë e maxhorancës (LSI).

Përshtypja se çështja e emigracionit është rrethuar nga tymnajat e retorikës politike po bëhet gjithnjë e më e fortë. Nuk ka nevojë për argumentim fakti se emigracioni përbën një forcë kushtëzuese politike të padiskutueshme. Kjo vlen në radhë të parë për Shqipërinë  rast unikal në botë , e cila e ka pothuajse një të tretën e popullsisë në mërgim. Politika shqiptare, kur nuk është e verbër, e kupton fare mirë rëndësinë e emigracionit, edhe nga pikëpamja politike. Mirëpo, është po aq evidente se kjo forcë gjigande të kall frikën në atë masë që paraqitet e pakontrollueshme. Kush mund ta kontrollojë sot për sot votën e emigracionit? Partitë shqiptare sigurisht që jo. Nuk i kanë mjetet, mundësitë, aftësitë, edhe pse orvatje sporadike nuk mungojnë. Po të ishim bijtë e mosbesimit e dyshimit, do të thoshim se politika shqiptare, përballë një të panjohure të madhe, edhe pse me formën e llokmës së shijshme, struket detyrimisht në bunkerin e retorikës: fjalë të mira për emigrantët, por asnjë zgjidhje konkrete. Në rast se mirëbesimi e optimizmi do të ishin etërit tanë, atëherë do të ishim të bindur se në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare emigrantët do ta thonë fjalën e tyre.
Strategjia kombëtare për migracionin është në realitet një kuti artistike dëshirash e parimesh: e punuar bukur, me kujdes, me shije. Shumë pak mund të thuhet për pamjen e saj të jashtme, pak mund të retushohet. Problemi i vërtetë qëndron në faktin se, sipas të gjitha gjasave, kjo kuti dëshirash e parimesh fisnike do të mbetet në vitrinën e premtimeve politike shqiptare për tu admiruar thjesht nga pikëpamja estetike. Pranë saj nuk shihet gjëkundi ndonjë kuti me vegla pune dhe as njerëz me vullnet të mirë që do të punonin për realizimin konkret të qëllimeve pozitive aq bukur të formuluara. Megjithatë shpresa, siç thonë, është ajo që vdes e fundit. Emigrantët janë ende në pritje të ndihen qytetarë të një vendi që aktualisht u jep vetëm ngjyrën e pasaportës. Vota do të ishte një mënyrë për ti bërë ata që të ndihen pjesë e një bashkësie, që deri më sot ka folur vetëm me gjuhën e indiferencës. Të kuptohemi, në çështjen e votës nuk hyn asfare romantizmi kombëtarist, edhe pse ky i fundit ka qenë frymëzuesi kryesor i ndonjë deklarate politike. Këtu kemi të bëjmë me një të drejtë themelore të qytetarit, të njeriut, përveçse me interesa më pragmatike për tërë shoqërinë shqiptare. Nga kjo pikëpamje, do të kishim parapëlqyer ti shikonim shqiptarët me gishtin e bojatisur që në zgjedhjet e 2005-s, por me sa duket, duhet të presim edhe katër vjet të tjera. Ndërkohë, para telekamerave të verbëra e të shurdhëta, vendase e të huaja, mund të pozojmë me gishta të tjerë. Intelligenti pauca.



Rando Devole

(Botuar tek "Bota Shqiptare", Romë, Itali)


White_Angel

----------

